
Red Lang ICO - sinieovercosie
https://ico.red-lang.org/
======
rebolyte
Perhaps we could update the title to "Red language goes forward with ICO,
releases whitepaper"?

------
coolspot
Sleeping giant.

Next big thing.

Uhm... What else? Ah, yeah:

Great team!

